# Knife Registry on the way?



## Guardian (27 May 2005)

Doctors call for kitchen knife ban
Friday, May 27, 2005 Posted: 1008 GMT (1808 HKT) 

Doctors say pointed knives owe more to tradition than culinary necessity. 
  
LONDON, England (AP) -- Are there killers in your kitchen drawer?

Three emergency-room doctors called Friday for long, pointed kitchen knives to be banned in a bid to reduce the number of stabbings in Britain.

Writing in the British Medical Journal, three doctors from London's West Middlesex University Hospital said that at least half of stabbing cases involved kitchen knives. Long, pointed knives serve no useful purpose in kitchens, they argued.

"Many assaults are impulsive, often triggered by alcohol or misuse of other drugs, and the long pointed kitchen knife is an easily available potentially lethal weapon, particularly in the domestic setting," wrote Emma Hern, Will Glazebrook and Mike Beckett in an editorial for the journal.

"Government action to ban the sale of such knives would drastically reduce their availability over the course of a few years."

Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, where guns are difficult to obtain. Prime Minister Tony Blair's government has announced plans to make knives harder to buy and to raise the minimum age for ownership from 16 to 18.

The doctors said pointed knives were much more likely to penetrate deeply and cause serious injury than either blunt-nosed or short-bladed designs.

The doctors argued that the use of dagger-type pointed knives rather than the blunt-tipped variety owed more to tradition than culinary necessity. Diners haven't used knife tips to spear their food since forks were introduced in the 18th century, they said.

The authors said a survey of 10 chefs had confirmed their view.

"Some commented that a point is useful in the fine preparation of some meat and vegetables, but that this could be done with a short pointed knife (less than five centimeters (two inches) in length)," they wrote.

"None gave a reason why the long pointed knife was essential."

Thoughts?


----------



## George Wallace (27 May 2005)

Looks like a 'Vegan' Conspiracy......No more Steak Knives - No more Meat Eaters.  

Time for a 'Tudor Dinner' where we all eat with our hands and just tear off what we want.......or 'Chinese'........Chop Sticks.......Oops! .......No Chop Sticks........Someone may poke out an eye!  Do they think that we will be able to get our nutrients by osmosis or what?   :


----------



## Horse_Soldier (27 May 2005)

Guardian said:
			
		

> Knives are the most common murder weapon in Britain, where guns are difficult to obtain.



And once pointy knives become outlawed, only outlaws will have pointy knives, easily imported from the continent via the chunnel.  Those who would have been likely to reach for a knife will reach for a cricket bat and within a few years, wooden cricket bats will be outlawed - only nerf bats will be allowed.  The intentions of these doctors is noble and I'm all for making society safer, but at a certain point, one has to draw the line.  Social engineering of this kind is a step towards less freedom and we all know where that can end, if unchecked.  The problem isn't the knife, it's the individual who uses it to harm others.  Treat the individual - don't ban the object.  A disturbed person can easily find other things around the house to commit harm.  Off the top of my head, smashing a gin bottle will create a handy weapon.


----------



## George Wallace (27 May 2005)

It seems that there is a trend towards "Devolution" in these 'Social Restructuring' schemes.  First we outlaw guns; then 'pointy knives' followed soon after by 'pointy sticks'; then blunt sticks, bats and clubs; then we will look at outlawing glass bottles ( for the reasons already stated - broken bottle used to kill.....), then all glass products........right down to the point where we will outlaw the giving of the 'evil eye' to someone......Shades of "Minority Report".  There are over 100 objects in any room that could be used to cause death.  It seems rediculous at the time, but as Guardian asks; where will it all stop?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (27 May 2005)

Gee, maybe the problem is with the drugs and alcohol that the article says fuels most attacks?


----------



## Thirstyson (27 May 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It seems that there is a trend towards "Devolution" ...



As a life long Devo fan all I can say is things are starting to look good  :blotto:


----------



## George Wallace (27 May 2005)

Thirstyson said:
			
		

> As a life long Devo fan all I can say is things are starting to look good   :blotto:



"It's a working day......"

Back on subject.....Sometimes it makes you wonder if the people coming up with these 'half-baked' ideas are on drugs.


----------



## camochick (27 May 2005)

I work around knives all day, because i work in a restaurant, and never have i once thought to myself, well this is a big knife i'll just stab one of my co-workers. This is the silliest thing i have ever heard. Anything can be used as a weapon, it's not knives(or guns or any other sort of lethal object) that kill people it's people that kill people(ok so i stole that cliche line but it fits so nicely). >


----------



## Kal (27 May 2005)

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> And once pointy knives become outlawed, only outlaws will have pointy knives, easily imported from the continent via the chunnel.



    Couldn't agree more, spot on.


----------



## TCBF (27 May 2005)

"There are over 100 objects in any room that could be used to cause death."

- (TCBF holding up trigger finger): "This is my safety."

Tom


----------



## paracowboy (27 May 2005)

you can have my Ginsu 2000 when you pry it from my cold, dead hand!
 :


----------



## George Wallace (27 May 2005)

camochick said:
			
		

> ........, it's not knives(or guns or any other sort of lethal object) that kill people it's people that kill people(ok so i stole that cliche line but it fits so nicely). >



WAIT FOR IT!   One of these days, one of those wackos will outlaw People.   Tom's "Safety" will not be good enough.    :   ;D


----------



## a_majoor (27 May 2005)

The common denominator of all these crackpot schemes is they place the blame on the object, not the person. By this reasoning, there should be a cat registry, since cat dander is dangerous to people suffering from allergies....(They will get my Siamese when they..you know the rest).

Perhaps if we started asking really pointed (ahem) questions in all the media channels we could find about why THE PERSON RESPONSIBLE isn't being charged/dicipliined/councelled or whatever everytime a case like this came up, we could at lease start spreading the personal responsibility meme to a wider audience, with the hope that it will eventually become self sustaining.


----------



## Reccesoldier (27 May 2005)

Knives, {he says loking at the bic pen in his hands} we don need no stinking knives!

This is d - u - m. dum. I know that it is possible to kill a person with a deck of cards. ooh! what about rocks. OUTLAW rocks! they're deadly

We now return you to your daily dose of the absurd, brought to you by special interest groups all over the planet... film at eleven.


----------



## Brad Sallows (27 May 2005)

Egad, but this is funny!

People used to joke about firearm registration.  "What next, kitchen knives?"

And here we are.  (Are we sure this isn't a hoax, BTW?)

There is no lower bound on foolishness, except death.


----------



## paracowboy (27 May 2005)

remember troops: When kitchen knives are outlawed, only outlaws will have sliced tomatoes.


----------



## Brad Sallows (27 May 2005)

And what about that kindling axe ready-to-hand by the back door?  Eh?


----------



## 1feral1 (27 May 2005)

What a load of shit this !, Next it will be Bic pens and flat head screw drivers. Leaqve it to the Poms to come up with such PC jibberish.

However, in Sydney, they are going for a sword/bayonet ban, seems to many of our ethnic new Aussies are using clevers, machetes, and swords as their weapon of choice. Another fine tradition they have brought with them, and its their acts which seem to spoil things for the meanstreeam Aussies.

I guess what I am saying, its pretty sad when one can generalise a person's ethnicity by thew weapon used in crime. 99/100, its right too.

So some weenies decided to ban all such, and even Japanese swords of WW2 era, belonging to vets and vet's families would have to be registered. Bloody insane.

Anyways, it will most likely go no where, but importation of such may become restricted into New South Wales, meanwhile here in God's Country (Queensland - Australia's Alberta), nothing will change.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## Dare (31 May 2005)

2332Piper said:
			
		

> Its like I'm living in some surreal world that used to exist only in bad dreams. Banning pointy knives? Whats next, forks?


They'll have to pry my nail clipper from my cold dead hands!!


----------



## Island Ryhno (31 May 2005)

Will my hamburger come with a full tomatoe, pickle and onion? Eek, I'm going to start stockpiling my knifes right now, any of you suckers who wants to buy a steak knife next year will pay a hefty price, yes a hefty price indeed. Anyways, it's been a slice.


----------



## Sig_Des (31 May 2005)

Dumbest Idea ever


----------



## winchable (3 Jun 2005)

They're banning pointy knives or knives all together?
Seems to me that things will continue to be cut if the knives are blunted at the end and sharp on the cutting edge, so your pickles will continue to come sliced.
Makes an interesting point regarding the actual need for the pointy end of the knife, can't remember the last time I really needed a really sharp pointed end to show a piece of steak what I thought of it.
It really is blaming the object though isn't it, and it's not as though a knife can accidentaly go off and stab someone, it takes a hell of a lot more will to stab someone than shoot them I would wager.

Oh this will work too, we still drive on the left, I'm sure they'll jump at the idea of getting rid of those nasty pointed knives.
As has been said, thankyou special interest group #900445 for your input, we'll get back to you after we address the concerns of the monster raving loonies and the homophobic gay welshman society.


----------



## squealiox (3 Jun 2005)

i think being stabbed to death with a spoon would be a far more painful way to go.
the uk should ban these nasty implements of horror as well.
 ;D


----------



## Sig_Des (3 Jun 2005)

squeeliox said:
			
		

> i think being stabbed to death with a spoon would be a far more painful way to go.
> the uk should ban these nasty implements of horror as well.
> ;D



lol. I can just imagine

"What's that scar from" ..."Bar fight...the f****er pulled a spoon on me"


----------



## paracowboy (3 Jun 2005)

Che said:
			
		

> It really is blaming the object though isn't it,


yes. It's called animism, and traditionally, it's only been found in the most ignorant and primitive of societies. And, now Liberals. (Makes one wonder, doen't it?)



> and it's not as though a knife can accidentaly go off and stab someone,


 nor can a firearm. A firearm cannot go off without some form of human interaction. It can (and many have) lay perfectly safe for decades or centuries. It's an insensate, inanimate piece of metal. And I resent ANYONE attempting to tell me (a 34 year old man, who's been to a couple circuses, a country fair, and a few rodeos, and once even to the Big City) what I can and cannot have in my own home, and what I am allowed to do with it. If I harm no one, what I do, what I own, and what I think, are NOBODY else's damn business.


----------



## mainerjohnthomas (20 Jun 2005)

Don't worry.  If the program was instituted in Canada, it would cost $500 Million in set up costs, register twenty knives, two forks, and a plastic spoon.  It would channel $100 Million back into the Liberal party, $200 Million to Liberal supporters, $50 Million to the first three patronage appointees that are in chanrge long just long enough to resign, and then collapse when the provinces fail to come up with matching financial contributions to keep the registry going.  It may not be a great system, but its Canadian


----------



## neuromancer (21 Jun 2005)

So Im going to go out on a limb here and asume that my Katana is totally unwelcome in the UK.


----------



## winchable (21 Jun 2005)

Well I brought my scibitar over and mi5 hasn't shown up at my door yet.



> nor can a firearm. A firearm cannot go off without some form of human interaction



Also just read this (I know it's a bit late..blame it on the time difference?) and wanted to add that I agree with you, I wasn't implying that a rifle could, in fact I was trying to imply quite the opposite without actually saying it....though in reading it again it seems to convey the opposite.


----------



## TCBF (21 Jun 2005)

Banning knives is just the beginning, lads.  Soon they will be after the whole KFS!  It's a New Age UN/Globalist/Maurice Strong/Robert Fowler Plot!  Wendy Cukier is being briefed up on this as we speak!  KFS is evil!  It represents 6000 years of the evolution of Western Civilization!  Get rid of the KFS, and the West will fall!

Even faster.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## Brad Sallows (21 Jun 2005)

The West won't fall, but we will all have greasy fingers and handshakes.


----------



## TCBF (22 Jun 2005)

"The West won't fall, but we will all have greasy fingers and handshakes."

-Just like the rest of the planet then, what?

Tom


----------



## Old Ranger (22 Jun 2005)

"Some commented that a point is useful in the fine preparation of some meat and vegetables, but that this could be done with a short pointed knife (less than five centimeters (two inches) in length)," they wrote.



But my Steaks are much more than 2" thick...does that mean I get a special permit?

Never see this happening....How well is the Firearm registry going?  Last I heard Ottawa was hacked 3 times and gained access to who has what and where.  Give me enough time and I'll figure out how to make a knife out of a piece of lasagna.  Besides it's only 3 whinny Doctors complaining about having to work.  Lets see ban all vehicles, smoking, drinking, marriage, construction and anything else you might need the services of these poffties.  I'm a Paramedic and Blood is a whole lot cooler than all the other stuff that comes out of the Human body.
More Knives, More Guns....bring it on!!! :threat:
Just ranting after a bad call. :mg:


----------



## neuromancer (22 Jun 2005)

I've done a lot of restaurant work over the years, I've cut just about 
everything there is to cut.

You really dont need a foot long pointed knife for anything.

You DO need foot long knives, for example think of a 30lbs sides of 
prime rib or a but of sirloin, and those butcher knives dont really need 
to have the point at the end even though all of them do, but all you 
really need is a really sharp blade.

As far as vegetables go, mostly you'll also just need a sharp blade. 
After giving this some thought I can't think of any reason to use the 
point of a knife other than fixing up some garneshes ...and for those 
I tend to use my 3 inch perring knife which is much easier to control
for the fine operations on small delicate vegetables.

Maybe redesigning knives over 5 inches so they all have dull points is a good 
idea after all.  ;D

EDIT: but then again, a 4 inch pointed knife is a deadly weapon any way you
look at in, infact if I was going to kill someone I'd probably grab the four 
incher just because I know it would be eaiser to conceal and its certainly 
long enough to puncture lungs or livers or whatever I feel like putting holes into.

Also, a 4 inch blade would be a lot easier to make a controled jab with that is
strong enough to do some searious damage. Ever tried to stab a side of beef 
with a 16 inch butch knife? Really sloppy. Try it with a 4 inch shiv, its a hell of
a lot easier to control and apply the force with. 

Also, as a poster already mentioned, lets out-law contruction, marriage, cars, boats
and just about everything. The car is the deadliest domesic weapon of all.


----------



## Old Ranger (22 Jun 2005)

It could be argued that a WIFE with a very long "Honey Do List" is the most deadliest domestic weapon of all. ;D


----------



## Guardian (22 Jun 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> It could be argued that a WIFE with a very long "Honey Do List" is the most deadliest domestic weapon of all. ;D



Yeah.... and we register those, too.....


----------



## TCBF (22 Jun 2005)

"Yeah.... and we register those, too....."

- But at least you don't have to re-new the license every five years.

 ;D

Tom


----------



## dutchie (22 Jun 2005)

TCBF said:
			
		

> "Yeah.... and we register those, too....."
> 
> - But at least you don't have to re-new the license every five years.
> 
> ...



Not if your lucky.

What about baseball bats, frying pans, ladders (you could fall man!), brollies, picket fences, etc? What a load of shi-ite! BTW, this all reminds me of something I heard regarding a student not being allowed to bring nail clippers to school: "I could beat you to death with a chair. Shall we all stand?"


----------



## neuromancer (22 Jun 2005)

Old Ranger said:
			
		

> It could be argued that a WIFE with a very long "Honey Do List" is the most deadliest domestic weapon of all. ;D



Oh! Thats just too good! I have to tell the little Mrs about that one!  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2014)

Bumped based on the recent stabbings in Calgary and elsewhere - this from the CBC:


> Following the stabbings in Calgary and Regina, some people on social media have raised the debate over knife legislation and the banning of certain types of knives.
> 
> However, Eugene Schreiner has been making knives in Saskatoon for the past 65 years and he said a knife ban would be difficult to enforce.
> 
> ...


----------



## Griffon (16 Apr 2014)

I guess I'd better register the kitchen knives... :


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2014)

Time to go all plastic.......which you can smuggle through Security.   >


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Apr 2014)

Griffon said:
			
		

> I guess I'd better register the kitchen knives... :


Only the pointy ones ....


----------



## George Wallace (16 Apr 2014)

REALLY!

Where will the madness all stop.  In any room there are at least fifty (50) items that can be used to kill or maim a person.


----------



## Jed (17 Apr 2014)

I had thought that this proposal from the Good idea fairy was beyond belief. I thought that even the most control freak personalities would see the complete lack of effectiveness and common sense of such a proposal.

I was proven wrong. When the Police Chief of one of Saskatchewan's major cities floats this idea on Canada's Broadcasting network you just have to shake your head in dismay.


----------



## BorisK (17 Apr 2014)

I hope they don't come for my Spork collection.


----------



## a_majoor (17 Apr 2014)

The only way the social engineers can win the game of passive protection is to keep everyone in layers of bubble wrap and locked in their homes.

As anyone with common sense might suggest, active protection means being aware of your surroundings and prepared to engage. People with these traits tend to cause problems with social engineering schemes, though...


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (17 Apr 2014)

Even that won't work, T.

You can choke someone with bubble wrap.

Personally I say if you want to register something dangerous, register pens.

I mean, the longest knife you can get is a sword …. and the pen is mightier than the sword !!!!


----------



## WPJ (17 Apr 2014)

Guardian said:
			
		

> Doctors call for kitchen knife ban
> Friday, May 27, 2005 Posted: 1008 GMT (1808 HKT)
> 
> Doctors say pointed knives owe more to tradition than culinary necessity.
> ...



OK so no pointy knives, guess what I think head traumas will be on the rise as the stabbings lower, why are they going to do next call for a ban on frying pans? Like really.


----------



## Jed (17 Apr 2014)

Nobody better draw a picture of a pointy knife, or children better not imitate a knife with their hand or they will be expelled from school.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (17 Apr 2014)

Knife attacks with parangs are very common in Malaysia and make for nasty wounds, if you live.

http://www.thestar.com.my/News/Nation/2014/04/09/Motorist-injured-in-roadside-parang-attack/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwRc-7dPICA


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Apr 2014)

Jed said:
			
		

> Nobody better draw a picture of a pointy knife, or children better not imitate a knife with their hand or they will be expelled from school.


And let's not even THINK about the knife hand pointing ....


----------



## Jed (17 Apr 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And let's not even THINK about the knife hand pointing ....



 Good one. I have past personal experience incurring the wrath of DND harassment investigations due too my inadvertent knife hand actions. lol


----------



## George Wallace (17 Apr 2014)

WPJ said:
			
		

> OK so no pointy knives, guess what I think head traumas will be on the rise as the stabbings lower, why are they going to do next call for a ban on frying pans? Like really.



Sounds like a Vegan Plot to me.


----------



## Kat Stevens (17 Apr 2014)

Think of the revenue stream for the govt when we are all required to have a PTPAL and RPTPAL to purchase pointy things.  We're going to need bigger jails for all those unregistered paring knife owners out there.


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Apr 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Sounds like a Vegan Plot to me.


Only the most hard-core radical vegan would attempt to eat an eggplant without cutting it up at all ....


----------



## ballz (17 Apr 2014)

Every incident involving a knife is now going to be all over the news, until finally tougher knife legislation is written. Sad face.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (17 Apr 2014)

WPJ said:
			
		

> OK so no pointy knives, guess what I think head traumas will be on the rise as the stabbings lower, why are they going to do next call for a ban on frying pans? Like really.



You're responding to a post from 2005 when Tony Blair was PM of GB?


----------



## DexOlesa (19 Apr 2014)

I have to say that the "pointy" part is moot. I have yet to see a "rounded" kitchen/ steak knife that was so round I couldn't stab you with it


----------



## The_Falcon (19 Apr 2014)

Rounding off the point will do little to make a knife less dangerous.  1) it will still have an edge, so you can slash with it. 2) A grinder and an hour or two and voila you have a pointy knife again  : 3) If you are really lazy and don't care if the knife is neat looking cutting the blunted part off at angle will suffice.   4) If you are really really lazy, a screwdriver will work too.


----------



## Griffon (19 Apr 2014)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Rounding off the point will do little to make a knife less dangerous.  1) it will still have an edge, so you can slash with it. 2) A grinder and an hour or two and voila you have a pointy knife again  : 3) If you are really lazy and don't care if the knife is neat looking cutting the blunted part off at angle will suffice.   4) If you are really really lazy, a screwdriver will work too.



That brings up some good points: if a grinder can put a point on a knife, and you can just as easily stab someone with a screwdriver, maybe we should require all shop tools to be registered as well!   >


----------



## Jungle (19 Apr 2014)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> And let's not even THINK about the knife hand pointing ....



Regarding the pic that accompanied your post: What's the CRA in the Marines now, 80 ??


----------



## larry Strong (20 Apr 2014)

Jungle said:
			
		

> Regarding the pic that accompanied your post: What's the CRA in the Marines now, 80 ??




General Mattis is 63 and retired.



Larry


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2014)

Griffon said:
			
		

> That brings up some good points: if a grinder can put a point on a knife, and you can just as easily stab someone with a screwdriver, maybe we should require all shop tools to be registered as well!   >



Let's register pens too.  

The saying "The pen is mightier than the sword." does have a certain truth to it. It is now very rare to see anyone who carries a sword.  Many, however, have pens in their pockets.  You can just as easily stab someone with a pen as with a knife.

Shall we go so far as to ban/register pens?


----------



## The_Falcon (20 Apr 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's register pens too.
> 
> The saying "The pen is mightier than the sword." does have a certain truth to it. It is now very rare to see anyone who carries a sword.  Many, however, have pens in their pockets.  You can just as easily stab someone with a pen as with a knife.
> 
> Shall we go so far as to ban/register pens?



http://www.thisiswhyimbroke.com/tactical-self-defense-pen

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHgENdGr8TA


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Apr 2014)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Let's register pens too.
> 
> The saying "The pen is mightier than the sword." does have a certain truth to it. It is now very rare to see anyone who carries a sword.  Many, however, have pens in their pockets.  You can just as easily stab someone with a pen as with a knife.
> 
> Shall we go so far as to ban/register pens?



If you see someone with 4 or 5 5H, or higher, pencils without erasers, they're likely not writing with them.  

_
Edit - spelling_


----------



## George Wallace (20 Apr 2014)

recceguy said:
			
		

> If you see someone with 4 or 5 5H, or higher, pencils without erasures, they're likely not writing with them.



Signed in blood.


----------



## Old Sweat (20 Apr 2014)

We used to be issued 4H pencils in the artillery for setting up the artillery board. Actually we used a combination of 2B and 4H for various parts of the set up.


----------



## a_majoor (20 Apr 2014)

Karate was developed in Okinawa by peasants who were forcibly disarmed by the Japanese when the island was conquered in the 1600's. A martial art which was designed to be used against Samurai protected by armour and carrying swords, polearms or even firearms is certain to get on someone's radar (not to mention more modern marital arts like Krav Maga).

People are going to find ways to attack or defend themselves, regardless of what social engineers think or want. Blaming the object (knife, gun, baseball bat) is just a form of animism, which demonstrates that people who think that way haven't mentally evolved much beyond their Neolithic ancestors.

Let's register _magical thinkers_ instead, since they are the ones causing widespread damage to society.


----------

